# Rona Silicone



## BluEwOrM (Jul 2, 2010)

hey guys im just wondering if this is suitable for aquariums. Ive used this before but it appears they have changed the packaging and now on the bottle it says "Not for surfaces... conditions where FDA compliance is necessary, or aquariums"

can someone let me know if it can be used to reseal a tank


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

That likely has a fungicide in it .. That would be why it says h not for surfaces that can come into contact with food or aquariums.. Look for silicone that is 100% silicone and either says safe for aquariums or does not mention them .. like GE Silicone I


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/diy-area-18/silicone-sealant-aquariums-7448/


----------



## Sliver (Apr 19, 2011)

canadian tire carries GE Silicone I


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

I get mine at Home Depot.
"GE Silicone 1" UPC 5902800600

I think it was $6.95 a tube


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

*I have New Flex 333*

I use this stuff deisgned for aquarium use totally safe, I have a couple of extra tubes for $10 each.


----------

